# Runtime Index



## Illum (Jan 29, 2009)

Every time when I want to buy a light, usually the runtime is the first thing I try to look for, unfortunately they appear to be scattered about the place. So I decided to collect them into one thread...sounds hilarious I know [being that theres so many], but we really need an index of all the lights we have runtimes for in one place...saves search time for one thing. _Building a subforum where just pressing CTRL+F and type in what light your looking for to find the runtime, how how can that be?
_ 
heres what I have as far as my bookmark goes [they are not organized in any way]
EDIT: Shorting things up a bit, I was doing this on a notepad and I wasn't able to put the link on the name, fixed now
 
[BigWaffles] Inova Bolt 2A on Energizer Alkalines



[BigWaffles] Inova Bolt 3A with Energizer Alkalines



[BigWaffles] Surefire 6P with the standard P60 module.



[BigWaffles]  Surefire 6PL with the P60L module on Surefire primaries



[Chevrofreak] http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Surefire P60L/SureFire P60L.png

[BigWaffles]  Surefire A2 with white LEDs. This graph is of the Incan & LEDs on Surefire Primaries.



[BigWaffles]  Surefire A2 on LED only with fresh Surefire primaries



[BigWaffles]  Surefire E2L. High level with Surefire Primaries.



[BigWaffles]  Surefire E2L Low with Surefire Primaries



[BigWaffles]  Surefire G3L with the P60L LED on Surefire Primaries.



[BigWaffles]  Surefire G3 with the P90 Incan on Surefire Primaries



[BigWaffles]  Surefire G3 with the High Output P91 lamp



[BigWaffles]  Mag3D with the Mag LED drop-in.



[BigWaffles]  Mini-Mag with the stock Incan



[BigWaffles]  Mini-Mag with the Niteize 3LED drop-in running on Energizer Alkalines.



[BigWaffles]  Inova X5 with Surefire primaries



[BigWaffles]  Mag 3D with stock Incan. This is using Energizer Alkalines



[BigWaffles]  Mini-Mag with a Niteize 1W single LED drop-in on Energizer Alkalines



[BigWaffles]  Mag 3D with a Niteize 10mm LED drop-in. This is running on Energizer Alkalines



[BigWaffles] Mini-Mag with the SMJLED puck running on Energizer alkalines.
[BigWaffles] https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2758302&postcount=50



[BigWaffles] Fenix E01 running on an Energizer Ultimate Lithium AAA.



[BigWaffles] Terralux TLE-6EXB in a Maglite 3D host with Energizer Alkalines.




[Bigwaffles] Terralux TLE-1F drop-in with a 3D Maglite




[Bigwaffles] Niteize 1W LED with a 3D Maglite




[Bigwaffles] Mag3D compiled




++++++++++++

[Chevrofreak] [ones not shown here available at http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/]

Civictor V1 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Civictor V1.png
Fenix E0 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix E0.png
Fenix E1 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix E1 - various cells.png
Fenix T1 high http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix T1/Fenix T1 - high.png
Fenix T1 low http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix T1/Fenix T1 - low.png
Fenix P2D low http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P2D/Fenix P2D - low.png
Fenix P2D medium http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P2D/Fenix P2D - medium.png
Fenix P2D high http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P2D/Fenix P2D - high.png
Fenix P2D max http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P2D/Fenix P2D - max.png
Fenix P3D low http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P3D/Fenix P3D - low.png
Fenix P3D Medium http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P3D/Fenix P3D - medium.png
Fenix P3D High http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P3D/Fenix P3D - high.png
Fenix P3D max http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P3D/Fenix P3D - max.png
Fenix P1D-CE low part1 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P1D series/Fenix P1D CE/Fenix P1D CE - low - RCR123.png
Fenix P1D-CE low part2 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P1D series/Fenix P1D CE/Fenix P1D CE - low.png
Fenix P1D-CE medium http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P1D series/Fenix P1D CE/Fenix P1D CE - medium.png
Fenix P1D-CE high http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P1D series/Fenix P1D CE/Fenix P1D CE - high.png
Fenix P1D-CE strobe http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P1D series/Fenix P1D CE/Fenix P1D CE - strobe.png
Fenix P1D-CE SOS http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P1D series/Fenix P1D CE/Fenix P1D CE - S.O.S..png
Fenix P1D-CE H,M,L http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P1D series/Fenix P1D CE/Fenix P1D CE.png
Fenix P1D CE Q2 SE vs standard - High http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runti... SE/Fenix P1D CE Q2 SE vs standard - High.png
Fenix P1D CE Q2 SE vs standard - low http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix P1D CE - Q2 SE/Fenix P1D CE Q2 SE vs standard - Low.png
Fenix P1D CE Q2 SE vs standard - Medium http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runti...E/Fenix P1D CE Q2 SE vs standard - medium.png
Fenix L2D-CE High http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix L2D CE/Fenix L2D CE - high.png
Fenix L2D-CE Low http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix L2D CE/Fenix L2D CE - low.png
Fenix L2D-CE Medium http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix L2D CE/Fenix L2D CE - medium.png
Fenix L2D-CE Max http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix L2D CE/Fenix L2D CE - max.png
Fenix L2P v2.0 high http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix L2P V2.0/Fenix L2P V2.0 - high.png
Fenix L2P v2.0 low http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix L2P V2.0/Fenix L2P V2.0 - low.png
Fenix L0D-CE High http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix L0D CE/Fenix L0D CE - high.png
Fenix L0D-CE Medium http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix L0D CE/Fenix L0D CE - medium.png
Fenix L0D-CE Low http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix L0D CE/Fenix L0D CE - low.png
Fenix L0D-CE High 10440 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix L0D CE/10440/Fenix L0D CE - high - 10440.png
Fenix L0D-CE Medium 10440 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix L0D CE/10440/Fenix L0D CE - medium - 10440.png
Fenix L0D-CE Low 10440[Chevrofreak] http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Fenix L0D CE/10440/Fenix L0D CE - low - 10440.png
Huntlight FT01 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Huntlight FT01.png
Huntlight FT01SXE http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Huntlight FT01XSE.png
Huntlight FT02 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Huntlight FT02.png
Huntlight FT-03PJ-A2 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Huntlight FT03PJ-A2.png
Huntlight FT-03XJ-A2 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Huntlight FT-03XJ-A2.png
Huntlight FT-04XJA3 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Huntlight FT-04XJA3/Huntlight FT-04XJA3.png
Inova XO3 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Inova X03 - Sanyo CR123a vs Pila 168S.png
Inova X1 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Inova X1.png
Jetbeam Jet-1 MK-II http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Jetbeam MKII/Jetbeam MKII.png
Lumapower D-mini http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Lumapower D-Mini/Lumapower D-Mini.png
Lumapower F1 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Lumapower F1.png
CR2 ion http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Photons%20International%20CR2%20ION%20(Q5%20XR-E%20mod).png
Streamlight Propolymer 2AA LED http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Streamlight ProPolymer 2AA LED.png
Streamlight Propolymer 4AA Luxeon Part1 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon.png
Streamlight Propolymer 4AA Luxeon Part2 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon - Ni-MH.png
Surefire E2e, MN03 Part 1 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Surefire E2e - lithium primary.png
Surefire E2e, MN03 Part 2 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Surefire E2e.png
Surefire U2 Level 1 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Surefire U2/Surefire_U2_-_level_1.png
Surefire U2 Level 2 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Surefire U2/Surefire_U2_-_level_2.png
Surefire U2 Level 3 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Surefire U2/Surefire_U2_-_level_3.png
Surefire U2 Level 4 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Surefire U2/Surefire_U2_-_level_4.png
Surefire U2 Level 5 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Surefire U2/Surefire_U2_-_level_5.png
Surefire U2 Level 6 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Surefire U2/Surefire_U2_-_level_6.png
Spy 005 Level 1 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Spy 005/Spy 005 - level 1.png
Spy 005 Level 2 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Spy 005/Spy 005 - level 2.png
Spy 005 Level 3 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Spy 005/Spy 005 - level 3.png
Spy 005 Level 4 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Spy 005/Spy 005 - level 4.png
Spy 005 Level 5 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Spy 005/Spy 005 - level 5.png
Spy 005 Level 6 http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Spy 005/Spy 005 - level 6.png
Spy 005 All Level http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/Spy 005/Spy 005.png
Mcgizmo XR27C http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1802024&postcount=1
minimagLED 2AA http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/MagLED/Maglite_MiniMagLED_2AA.png
minimagLED 3AA http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/MagLED/Maglite_MiniMagLED_3AA.png
++++++++++++
c0t0d0s0's contribution

Surefire M6: MN21 vs MN20



Surefire M6: LF-HO-M6R



Surefire M6: EO-M3T vs. MN20



Surefire M6 all:




++++++++++++
Unknown

2007 E2L Single stage CR123A



2007 E2L Single stage 17670



2008 E2L high CR123A



2008 E2L high 14650 



[jch9] McLux III-PD UX1K - Runtime charts https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1531521&postcount=1

Surefire Titan high



+++++++++++++++

[Selfbuilt] REVIEW LINKS, WITH RUNTIMES

[Selfbuilt]  JetBeam Jet-III M (Military) Review - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, DETAILED PICS and more!
[Selfbuilt]  Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage vs Single-stage (14500/3AA ADDED): RUNTIMES, pics!
[Selfbuilt]  NiteCore D10 & EX10 Reviews: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, COMPARISONS & more!
[Selfbuilt]  LiteFlux LF5XT Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, COMPARISONS, and more! 
[Selfbuilt]  Lumapower MVP Review - 3X Cree - BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, and more!
[Selfbuilt]  Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISONS
[Selfbuilt]  ITP C9 Review - 1xCR123A/RCR - BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, RAMPING, etc.
[Selfbuilt]  LiteFlux LF3XT Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, COMPARISONS, and more!
[Selfbuilt]  NiteCore D20 Review - 2xAA - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, DETAILED PICS and more!
[Selfbuilt]  Lumapower Connexion X2 Review (1AA): BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.
[Selfbuilt]  EagleTac P10C Review (1xCR123A/RCR) - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!
[Selfbuilt]  Dereelight C2H Review (Cree Q5, RU and RD versions): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!
[Selfbuilt]  JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps + UPDATE: Shipping ver!
[Selfbuilt]  DarkTort DT-E1.0 Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, DETAILED PICS, and more! 
[Selfbuilt]  Regalight EDC Review (Original and Revised circuit): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, etc.
[Selfbuilt]  JetBeam Jet-III PRO ST Review: RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, PHOTOS and more! 
[Selfbuilt]  JetBeam JET-I PRO (Cree R2) 1AA Review: Beamshots, Runtimes, and more! 
[Selfbuilt]  Fenix E20 Mini-Review: OUTPUT, RUNTIME and BEAM Comparisons 
[Selfbuilt]  Ese LZ2 Stainless Steel 1AA Review: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, & more.
[Selfbuilt]  NiteCore Golden Dragon Plus D10 & EX10 Reviews: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, etc
[Selfbuilt]  NiteCore Extreme Review - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, COMPARISONS, etc.
[Selfbuilt]  ITP C7 1AA Review - Regular and Tactical Versions - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!
[Selfbuilt]  JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!
[Selfbuilt]  Zebralight H50 Q5 1AA - BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES & more
[Selfbuilt]  Spartanian II Review: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.
[Selfbuilt]  ITP C6/C6T Review: Interesting new lights - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, etc.
[Selfbuilt]  Jetbeam Jet-u and Fenix L0D-CE 1AAA shootout: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and TEMPERATURES
[Selfbuilt]  NiteCore Defender Infinity: shipping vs pre-production (Olight T15 Q5 added)
[Selfbuilt]  Lumapower MVP TurboForce P7 Review - BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, and more!
[Selfbuilt]  JetBeam Element E3 & E3P Review: 1AA Stainless Steel lights
[Selfbuilt]  Lumapower IncenDio Q5 Review: RUNTIMES, PICS, and more.
[Selfbuilt]  Lumapower Encore Review - 18650-sized EDC - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, etc.
[Selfbuilt]  Rexlight REX 2.1 vs 2.0: RUNTIMES, THROW, OUTPUT, etc - Now with 14500 runtimes!
[Selfbuilt]  Fenix Rebel vs Cree: L1D/L1T/P2D OUTPUT, RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS! 
[Selfbuilt]  Solarforce T7 - Q5 Cree
[Selfbuilt]  ITP C8 2AA Review - Regular and Tactical versions - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more! 
[Selfbuilt]  JetBeam Jet-II PRO review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, etc.
[Selfbuilt]  JetBeam 2AA Jet-I PRO EX V2.0 Review: Comparisons with Jet-I PRO IBS and more.
[Selfbuilt]  Horus FD-1.3 Titanium
[Selfbuilt]  DBS V2 (with R2 Cree/ DI) Comparison Review
[Selfbuilt]  Fenix L2D Q5 vs R100, R80, Q2, P4 Comparison Review: RUNTIMES+
[Selfbuilt]  Fenix T1 vs. Regal WT1: RUNTIMEs, pics - added new 2nd Edition WT1!
[Selfbuilt]  RaidFire Spear review: comparison to other throwers 
[Selfbuilt]  Liteflux LF5 vs. LF1 SSC-mod: BEAMSHOTS and RUNTIMES
[Selfbuilt]  JetBeam C-LE v2.0 review with comparison to previous versions: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS 
[Selfbuilt]  Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMSHOTS
[Selfbuilt]  MXDL 3W "Davida" upgraded to SSC - WOW!

EDIT:  , forgot all about Chao's Runtimes
His runtimes are hosted on geocities, so they should be good for awhile

Runtimes:
Surefire Titan 
Urnabeam Beacon Review: vs. CL1H, WE Sniper, Solarforce R2 (Outdoor Beamshots)
 LD01 vs. L0D
 Olight T25 regular version (with beamshots and runtimes) 
 Surefire E2DL single output model (w/beamshots and runtime) 
 Brinkmann 3W "Scroll" flashlight 
 Huntlight FT-01 PJ XR-E (beamshots and runtime) 
 EO-E1R and HO-E2A from lumens factory (beamshots) 
 Surefire 2008 KX2 head (dual-output) 
 Fenix E20, TK20 beamshots and runtimes
 My Surefire E1B Backup (Beamshots and runtime) 
 Dosun R1, 2AA light 
 2007 Inova T1-beamshots and runtime 
 Olight T20 Q5-beamshots and runtime (now, vs P3D Q5) 
 Surefire Cree L1, E2L beamshots, lux readings, and runtimes 
 L1D CE beamshots (2/28, 14500 runtime updated) 
 Got my P3D, lux readings were...(now, with runtime graph) 
 My Jetbeam MKIIX beamshots and runtimes 

PS: Don't forget the pioneers: Quickbeam and The_LED_Museum, and Roy for making the first review/runtimes available to us 

 again, forgot all about Roy, his runtimes are hosted on jtices site, so they should last indefinitely. Keep in mind these were posted back in Aug 2003 [+]
AA MiniMag PLOT---2h
AAA MiniMag PLOT ---1 hr 
AAA MiniMag/Lt-1 PLOT ---5h 45m
AAA MiniMag/Lt-1/L92 PLOT 6h 24m
AdvancedMart Chromed Brass 0.5W CR2 PLOT ---6h 22m 
Anglelux 1W Flashlight PLOT---24h 18m
Anglelux 2C Flashlight PLOT ---3h 28m
Anglelux 3W Flashlight PLOT---9h 32m
ARC AA White PLOT---10h 12m
ARC AAA IR PLOT---11h 30m
ARC AAA-LS PLOT ---29m
ARC AAA TQ PLOT---8h 30m
ARC AAA UV PLOT---7h
Arc AAA White PLOT---7h 45m
ARC AAAA PLOT---3h 30m
ARC N PLOT ---4h 40m
ARC LS 3.6v Lithium PLOT---20m
ARC SLS 123 PLOT---2h 20m
ARC SLS 1xAA PLOT---4h 45m
ARC SLS 2xAA PLOT---3h 20m
Bil-Lite S.U.I. PLOT---30m
Brinkmann Long Life LED PLOT---23h 7m 
CMG Infinity Ultra-G PLOT--11h 15m
CMG Reactor Alkaline PLOT---1h 15m
CMG Reactor Lithium PLOT---16h
CMG Sonic PLOT---3h 58m
EternaLight Marine PLOT---11h 45m
Dorcy AAA PLOT ---3h 45m
Fenix E1 AAA Alkaline PLOT---3h
Fenix E1 AAA Lithium PLOT---4h 46m
Fenix L0P AAA Alkaline PLOT---1h 29m
Fenix L0P AAA Lithium PLOT---1h
Fenix L1P AA Lithium PLOT---3h 13m
Fenix L1P AA Akaline PLOT---1h 51m
Fenix L2P AA Akaline PLOT---1h 47m
Fenix L2P AA Lithium PLOT---5h 11m
Fenix L2P 1xCR2 PLOT---59m
Fire~Fly PLOT---1h 25m
Fire~Fly-2 PLOT---57m
Fire~Fly-2 CR2 PLOT---22m
Heliotek HTE-1 Battery Station Lithium PLOT ---7h 3m
Heliotek HTE-1 L91 PLOT ---7h 27m
Heliotek HTE-1 Alkaline PLOT ---2h 55m
Inova 24/7 PLOT ---5h 43m
Inova X0 PLOT---4h 8m
Inova X1 PLOT---5h 51m
Inova X5 PLOT---4h 2m 
Inretech AA PLOT---1h 45m
Inretech AAA PLOT PLOT---45m
Lambda Illuminator PILL Alkaline PLOT---1h 40m
Lambda Illuminator PILL Lithium PLOT---2h 15m
LED Ear-Lite PLOT---20m
Legend LX PLOT---35m
Li14430 High Power PLOT ---1h 14m
Li14430 Low Power PLOT ---5h 33m
Lightwave 4000 PLOT---48h
longbow Micra PLOT ---1h 17m
Longbow Mini PLOT ---2h 51m
MadMax Adjustable PLOT---3h
MadMax Sandwitch Alkaline PLOT ---1h 25m
MadMax Sandwitch Lithium PLOT---1h 45m
MadMax+ Q3 2xAA PLOT---1h 18m 
MadMax+ Q3 1x123PLOT ---1h 23m
MadMax-Cyan PLOT---2h 38m
MagmaLED-AAA PLOT---10h 30m
McLux PLOT---1h 58m
McGizmo SF L1 PR-T 917ma LUX III Hi Power PLOT---1h 31m 
McGizmo SF L1 PR-T 917ma LUX III LO Power PLOTA PLOTB---31h 
Micro-Illuminator PLOT---1h 24m
Milkbone 1x123 PLOT ---2h 47m 
Milkbone 2xAA PLOT ---2h 47m 
Milkmann LX PLOT ---1h 2m 
Mini LGI Alkaline PLOT---1h 45m
Mini LGI NiMH PLOT---45m
Mini-MiniMag PLOT---2h 5 m 
Mini Mag LED 2xAA Alkaline PLOT---3h 45m
Mini Mag LED 2xAA Lithium PLOT---6h
Mini Mag LED 3xAA Alkaline PLOT---2h 52m 
Mini Mag LED 3xAA Lithium PLOT---4h 46m
Mr. Bulk's DD3DIII PLOT---7h 50m 
Mr. Bulk's LGI PLOT---2h
Mr Bulk's SUPER LGI PLOT---1h 11m 
Mr Bulk's Super Baby Pin PLOT---44m 
Nano-Mate PLOT---36m
NARC-LS PLOT---6m
NexNeedle 5w PLOT---1h 20m
NexTorch MM CR2 PLOT---58m
NexTorch MM AA Aklaline PLOT---2h 3m
NexTorch MM AA-Li PLOT---4h 44m
Nuwai ALX-352L 5w-H PLOT ---1h 6m
Nuwai ALX-352L 5w-M PLOT ---2h 27m
Nuwai ALX-352L 5w-L PLOT ---4h 35m
Nuwai TM-310H 0.5W 1xAAA - Alkaline PLOT ---2h 29m
Nuwai TM-310H 0.5W 1xAAA - Lithium PLOT ---3h 22m
Nuwai TM-311H 0.5W 2xAAA - Alkalilne PLOT --- 6H 38M
Nuwai TM-311H 0.5W 2xAAA - Lithium PLOT --- 9H 45M
Opalec New Beam PLOT---9h 43m
PALight Survival PLOT---6h 
Pelican L1 PLOT---25m
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 400-6v PLOT---4h 33m
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 400 9v PLOT---7h 52m
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 400-12v PLOT---10h 58m
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 700-6v PLOT---2h 24m
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 700-9v PLOT---4h 27m
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 700-12v PLOT---5h 32m
Pelican M-6 R2H Downboy 400 PLOT---4h
Pelican SabreLite LED PLOT---3h 33m
Police Xenon PLOT---55m
Sapphire 1w - Alkaline PLOT --- 2h 14m
Sapphire 1w - Lithium PLOT --- 3h 1m 
Streamlight 4AA - 7 LED PLOT---3h 47m 
Streamlight Baton PLOT---2h 24m
Streamlight Jr Luxeon PLOT ---1h 16m
Streamlight Key-Mate PLOT---45m
Streamlight Scorpion PLOT---37m
Streamlight Stylus PLOT---10h
Streamlight TT-3C 3 LED PLOT---33h 36m
Streamlight TT-3C 6 LED PLOT---18h 3m
Streamlight TT-3C Xenon PLOT---2h 16m
SureFire E1 PLOT---1h 25m
SureFire E1/KL-1 PLOT---2h 5m
SureFire L4-HA PLOT---1h 28m
Tektite L222 TLD Replacement Bulb PLOT---7h 30m 
TerraLUX MiniStar2 PLOT---5h 2m 
Thor 10M PLOT ---44m 
UBH-KL1 1x123 PLOT---2h 10m 
UBH-KL1 2x123 PLOT---5h
UBH-KL1 2xAA PLOT---2h 30m
UBH-KL1 3x123 PLOT---8h
UBH-KL3 2x123 PLOT---4h 40m
UBH-KL3 3x123 PLOT---7h 45m
UBH-P91 3x123 PLOT---5m
UBH-P90 3x123 PLOT---1.0h
UK4AA PLOT---13h 12m
VIP-H PLOT ---47m
VIP-L PLOT ---68h
VIP-M PLOT---3h 30m 
Vortex KC-1 PLOT ---42m
Vortex TC-1 PLOT---1h 35m
XenErgy AL-606 3 LED PLOT---10h
XenErgy AL-606 6 LED PLOT---5h 30m
XenErgy AL-606 Xenon PLOT---1h 20m
Xenon Force PLOT ---1h 02m
XM-3 Alkaline AA PLOT ---1h 47m
XM-3 L91 Li PLOT ---4h 20m
Xnova AA PLOT---6h 7m 
Xnova BAAA PLOT ---12h
**Ones that are not listed here are listed below!**

_ This is not the end! there is NO end!_
I hope someone continues after me on this one, I'm sure theres many more runtimes out there that are drifting about that could become a valuable resource for newcomers

Cheers.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 30, 2009)

Excellent idea, Illum. I'm another that always gives runtime high priority. Thanks for your work. Sticky time methinks.

Geoff


----------



## jirik_cz (Jan 30, 2009)

My runtimes collection is here.


----------



## Energie (Jan 30, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Excellent idea, Illum.
> Sticky time methinks.


 
*+1*
*Thanks! :thumbsup:*


----------



## RobertM (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for compiling all of these into one thread! :twothumbs
I agree, this may need to be a sticky.

-Robert


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow! this is going to make things a lot easier now:twothumbs. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice post!

Mush have taken a while to make.

:thanks:


----------



## Illum (Jan 30, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> My runtimes collection is here.



Wow, nice runtimes! thats a whole other thread!
For your searching purposes, jirik_Cz's runtime curves are available for the following lights
EDIT: links are provided to direct the name to its corresponding light
 Aurora AK-P7-5 2 mode 1x18650
Author Xenon 4AA Eneloop
Cree Q5 5-mode "Piston" 1x18650
Eastward YJ YJ-XCQ5 2x18650
Fenix E01 1AAA Eneloop
Fenix E20 2AA Eneloop
Fenix L2D Q5 2AA Eneloop
Fenix L2T V2.0 Q2 2AA Eneloop
Fenix TK20 various cell
Led-Lenser David V19 Rechargeable 1x14500
Led-Lenser V^2 3AAA Eneloop
Lumapower MVP 2x18650, RCR123A, IMR123A
MTE @ SSC P7 mod (underdriven cca 400lm) 1x18650
Nitecore D20 Q5 2xAA Eneloop
Olight M20 Warrior Premium R2 1x18650 + RCR123A
Olight T25 Tactical - maximální režim 2xAA Eneloop, Sanyo 2700
Solarforce L900 3x18650
Solarforce T700 3x18650
Surefire E1B CR123A + RCR123A
Ultrafire C2 @ SSC P7 mod, direct drive 18650 li-ion
 Ultrafire WF-606A Q2 2xAA Eneloop, Sanyo 2700
Wolf-Eyes Fox 1X 1x18650
Čelovka 28xLED 3xAAA eneloop
Zebralight H30 Q5 RCR123A max, medium
Zebralight H50 P4 Sanyo 2700

Seriously though, we *need *a subforum to put all this in, imageshack deletes their images every couple years...I hope photobucket can retain them longer.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 31, 2009)

For now this should be a sticky in the Reviews forum. Did you contact one of the moderators, or administrators?

Bill


----------



## matt0 (Jan 31, 2009)

Great idea and great work compiling everything!

One thing to add though... Although it's not too much of an inconvenience, lights in user siglines do interfere with the search. (and not just in this thread, but in all Google/CPF searches)


----------



## Burgess (Jan 31, 2009)

to Illum_the_Nation --


Thank you so much for this information !


:twothumbs


:wow::goodjob::thanks::bow:

_


----------



## Illum (Jan 31, 2009)

Not a problem Burgess [et al.], we all need this sort of information soon or later




Bullzeyebill said:


> For now this should be a sticky in the Reviews forum. Did you contact one of the moderators, or administrators?
> 
> Bill



nope, I figured eventually one would notice it and move it where appropriate.
I don't think it belongs in General flashlights, but I have no idea where to shove it to


----------



## Chao (Feb 2, 2009)

:goodjob:thanks for organize these, very useful:twothumbs
I also have SF Titan https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179191
and urnabeam beacon runtime https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/207269#30
some images can not be seen in my old posts, I will fix the problem

Chao


----------



## Illum (Feb 3, 2009)

updated, :thanks: for the note


----------



## FlashInThePan (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome addition to CPF - thanks for all your hard work on this! I know it'll come in handy many times in the future...

- FITP


----------



## Illum (Feb 3, 2009)

FlashInThePan said:


> Awesome addition to CPF - thanks for all your hard work on this! I know it'll come in handy many times in the future...
> 
> - FITP



you really shouldn't be thanking me, but instead those who have put forth the effort and time to create these runtimes. Its the dedication of the users above that will come in handy many times in the future.


----------



## NightTime (Feb 3, 2009)

Illum_the_nation,

Veeeeeeeeeery nice idea about compeling this crucial info. Basicaly, runtimes and output are the two major infos for most of us here!

The day you posted this thread was another big day in CPF's history...

Thanks to you and every contributors. :twothumbs


----------



## NightTime (Feb 3, 2009)

Illum_the_nation,

What about including Mev's runtimes from light-reviews.com? Should ask him of course. Maybe direct links would be usefull.

Ex: Olight M20 Premium @ HIGH


Just a thought.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 3, 2009)

Illum_the_nation said:


> PS: Don't forget the pioneers: Quickbeam and The_LED_Museum for making the first review/runtimes available to us


You must not forget Roy, who passed away recently. :candle: He did tons of those graphs.


----------



## Illum (Feb 4, 2009)

greenLED said:


> You must not forget Roy, who passed away recently. :candle: He did tons of those graphs.


Roy...oh...Mr Curmudgeon Administrator...  I guess I forgot all about him  

I don't think I've ever seen an actual graph from Roy, just arithmetic measures, but for the benefit of CPF I'll generate a link list.
:thanks: for the tip :shrug:


----------



## Illum (Feb 4, 2009)

NightTime said:


> Illum_the_nation,
> 
> What about including Mev's runtimes from light-reviews.com? Should ask him of course. Maybe direct links would be usefull.
> 
> ...



If your willing to generate a list feel free to post it here, its an open sticky:nana:
The forum will welcome your contribution as well:wave:


----------



## Illum (Feb 4, 2009)

Here are the runtimes from Roy's profile, some may be repeats from post 1 [use CTRL+F to look for the runtime you want]
The graph links are gone, so its written measurements to 50% on these
Run-Time Plot - Gerber Foreman Task Light Run-Time Plot - HuntLight FT-01 3W Run-Time Plot - TaskForce 1xAA 1w Run-Time Plot - HuntLight FT-A3 Run-Time Plot - UltraFire WF-602C Run-Time Plot - Fenix E0 Run-Time Plot - Mini Mag LED 2xAA & 3xAA Run-Time Plot - Fenix L0P Run-Time Plot - Civictor V1 Run-Time Plot - Fenix E1 Run-Time plot - Fenix L2P Run-Time Plot - NexTorch MM Run-Time Plot - Fenix L1P v2.5 Run-Time Plot - CMG Sonic Run-Time Plot - AdvancedMart 0.5W 1xCR2 Keychain LED Run-Time Plot - Nuwai 0.5 W 1xAAA Run-Time Plot - TerraLUX AAA MicroStart1 Run-Time Plot - HELIOTEKINC.COM Mdl HTE-1 Run-Time Plot - Xenon Force  Run-Time Plot - AAA MiniMag / Lt-1  Run-Time Plot - Nuwai 0.5 W 2xAAA  Run-Time Plot - Sapphire 1w LED 3xAAA Run-Time Plot - Vortex KC-1 Run-Time Plot - Nuwai ALX-352L 5w LED Run-Time Plot - Fire~Fly II-CR2 Run-Time plot - XM-3 Run-Time Plot - Thor 10M Spotlight Run-Time Plot - Mr Bulk DD3DIII Run-Time Plot - StreamLight 4AA -7 LED Run-Time Plot - EternaLight Marine Run-Time Plot - PM-6 R2H Downboy 400 Run-Time Plot - Streamlight Jr Luxeon Run-Time Plot - Fire~Fly-2 Run-Time Plot - Inova X-0 Run-Time Plot - Li14430 Run-Time Plot - Micro-Illuminator Run-Time Plot - VIP Run-Time Plot - Bowling Pin Run-Time Plot - Anglelux-2C Run-Time Plot - Vortex Tc-1 Run-Time Plot - ARC-AAA-LS Run-Time Plot - LongBow-Micra Run-Time Plot - LongBow-Mini Run-Time Plot - Xnova AA Run-Time Plot - Milkbone Run-Time Plot - Milkmann LX Run-Time Plot - Xnova BAAA Run-Time Plot - ARC-N Run-Time Plot - UK4AA eLED Run-Time Plot - Tektite L222 TLD Replacement Bulb Run-Time Plot - Inova 24/7 High Run-Time Plot - Inova X-5 Run-Time Plot - Dorcy AAA Run-Time Plot - Brinkmann Long Life LED Run-Time Plot - TerraLUX MiniStar2 Run-Time Plot - Pelican SabreLite LED Run-Time Plot - SureFire L4-HA Run-Time Plot - ElektroLumens Anglelux 3W Run-Time Plot - Mad Max+ Q3 2xAA Run-Time Plot - MadMax+ Q3 1x123 Run-Time Plot - ElectroLumens Anglelux 1W Run-Time Plot - FireFly Run-Time Plot - Inova X1 Run-Time Plot - Nano-Mate Run-Time Plot - ARC-AA Run-Time Plot - DownBoy 400 Run-Time Plot - DownBoy400 and 700 Converters Run-Time Plot - TT-3C Run-Time Plot - XenErgy AL-606 Hybrid Xeon/LED 
Theres many more from here but the graphs are missing so I omitted the generation of the list from here. There are many links above that are now dead [no graph, no measurements, so I cannot guarantee if you can find what you need in them...I certainly do not have the time or bandwidth to look through them one by one ]

excuse the caps...
* I CANNOT MONITOR THE FORUM AS CLOSELY AS I WANT TO DUE TO MY OCCUPATION, IF ANY OF THE RUNTIME MAKING MEMBERS CREATES ANY NEW THREADS FEEL FREE TO POST IT HERE!*

*REMEMBER, ITS NOT MY REFERENCE THREAD, ITS OUR REFERENCE THREAD!!!*
​


----------



## Splunk_Au (Feb 4, 2009)

I think the problem is not so much of these runtimes being at different places, rather there is no consistent source which use the same methods, same batteries types, so that they can be accurately compared.


----------



## NightTime (Feb 5, 2009)

As proposed, here's my humble contribution to this thread. I'm giving links to light-reviews.com runtimes. 
 
*For each flashlight, you get links to runtime general curves (for every tested level, in hours). The last link is for precise runtimes (you need to scroll down the page to get the info).*
 
 
AE Light Xenide 20W [Default, Runtimes]
AltusLumen PAD-L [Full-Medium-Low, Runtimes]
AltusLumen TRI-L [Area mode, Spot mode, Runtimes]
Arc6 [Level 5,6 & 7, Level 2,3 & 4, Runtimes]
Cree Digital 3.6V-9V [Low & High, Runtimes]
Cree Stainless Steel [Default (in minutes), Runtimes]
Cree XR-E Q4 WC Module [Default with 2x16340, Default with 1x18650, Runtimes]
Conqueror M-C1 [100%, 50%, Runtimes]
DarkTort DT-E1.0 [High, Low, Runtimes]
DereeLight CL1H 2.0 Low, High, Runtimes]
DereeLight CL1H 2.0 5 Mode [100%, 50% & 20%, Runtimes]
DereeLight CL1H 3.0 Q5 2SD [Low, High, Runtimes]
DereeLight DBS Q5 2SD [Low, High, Runtimes]
DereeLight EDC C2H [100%, 30%, 5%, 1%, Runtimes]
Dosun R1 [Level 4,5 & 6, Runtimes]
Duracell Daylite 2x CR123 [Default, Runtimes]
DX 3W Cree CM1 3.2V-9V [Default, Runtimes]
EagleTac P10A [High, Low, Runtimes]
EagleTac P10A2 [High, Low, Runtimes]
EagleTac P10C [High, Low, Runtimes]
EagleTac P10C2 [High, Low, Runtimes]
EagleTac T10C [High, Low, Runtimes]
EagleTac T10C2 [High, Low, Runtimes]
EagleTac T10L [High & Low, Runtimes]
EagleTac T10LC2 [High, Low, Runtimes]
Energizer 1 Watt LED Headlight [Spot, Flood & Red, Runtimes]
Energizer e² Lithium LED Flashlight [100%, Runtimes]
Energizer Hard Case Professional 4 LED Headlight [High & low, Runtimes]
Ese AF2 [High & Medium, Runtimes]
Fenix E01 [Default, Runtimes]
Fenix L0D CE [Low, Medium & High, Runtimes]
Fenix L1D CE [Medium, High & Turbo, Runtimes]
Fenix L1D CE Q5 [Turbo, High, Medium, Runtimes]
Fenix L2D CE [Medium, High & Turbo, Runtimes]
Fenix L2D CE Q5 [Turbo, High, Medium, Runtimes]
Fenix LD01 Stainless Steel Special Edition [High, Medium, Low, Runtimes]
Fenix LD20 [Turbo, High & Medium, Runtimes]
Fenix P1 CE Q2 [Default, Runtimes]
Fenix P1D CE Q5 [High, Medium, Runtimes]
Fenix P2D CE [All modes, Runtimes]
Fenix P2D RB100 [Turbo, High, Medium, Runtimes]
Fenix P3D CE [Turbo, High, Medium, Runtimes]
Fenix P3D CE PLJ Q2 [Turbo, High, Medium, Runtimes]
Fenix P3D CE Q5 [Turbo, High, Medium, Runtimes]
Fenix T1 Q5 [High, Low, Runtimes]
Fenix TK10 Q5 [Turbo, General, Runtimes]
Fenix TK11 [Turbo, General, Runtimes]
Fenix TK20 [Turbo & General, Runtimes]
G&P R500 Lamp [Default (in minutes), Runtimes]
Glo-Toob Lithium [100%, Runtimes]
Hermes H20 [Max, Runtimes]
Hyperion CE-R [Low, Medium, High, Runtimes]
Icon Rogue 1 [High, Runtimes]
Icon Rogue 2 [High, Runtimes]
Inova Bolt 2L [Default, Runtimes]
Inova Inforce Color [Primary High & Medium, Primary Low, High Blue, Green, Red & White, Runtimes]
iTP C6 Regular [Max, Runtimes]
iTP C6 Tactical [Max, Runtimes]
iTP C7 Regular [Max, Runtimes]
iTP C7 Tactical [Max, Runtimes]
iTP C8 Regular [Max, Runtimes]
iTP C8 Tactical [Max, Runtimes]
iTP C9 Regular [Max, Min, Runtimes]
iTP E50 Tactical [Max, Runtimes]
JETBeam C-LE [High & Medium, Runtimes]
JETBeam C-LE V1.2 [High & Medium, Runtimes]
JETBeam C-LE V2 [High, Medium, Low, Runtimes]
JETBeam Element E3P [High, Low, Runtimes]
JETBeam JET-1 MK.II I.B.S. (ES) [100%, Default High, 50%, Default Low, Runtimes]
JETBeam JET-1 MK.II R [100%, 5%, Runtimes]
JETBeam JET-1 Pro [Low, Medium, High, Runtimes]
JETBeam JET-I Pro EX V2.0 [Default Low & Min, Default High & Max, Runtimes]
JETBeam JET-II I.B.S. [100% using passive cooling (PC) & active cooling (AC), Default High PC & AC, Default low, Runtimes]
JETBeam JET-II Pro [Default High using passive cooling (PC) & active cooling (AC), Default Low, Runtimes]
JETBeam JET-III Pro ST [100% & Default High, Default Low, Runtimes]
JETBeam JET-Ti M [Max, Runtimes]
JETBeam JET-μ [Low, Medium & High, Runtimes]
Kai's Cree 4 Mode [High, Medium & Low, Runtimes]
Kingpower K1 [High & Medium, Runtimes]
Kingpower K2 [High & Medium, Runtimes]
L-Mini Version 1 [High & Medium, Runtimes]
LiteFlux LF2 SSC P4 [50%, 100%, Runtimes]
LiteFlux LF2 X Cree Q5 [100% (in minutes), 50%, 15%, Runtimes]
LiteFlux LF3 SSC P4 [50%, 100%, Runtimes]
LiteFlux LF3 XT [100%, 50%, Runtimes]
LiteFlux LF4 SSC P4 [50%, 100%, Runtimes]
LiteFlux LF5 SSC P4 [50%, 100%, Runtimes]
LiteFlux LF5 XT [100%, 50% & 15%, 1%, Runtimes]
LumaPower ConneXion [High, Medium, Low, Runtimes]
LumaPower IncenDio [High, Medium, Runtimes]
LumaPower LM301 [Low & High, Runtimes]
LumaPower LM301 SSC P4 [Low, High, Runtimes]
LumaPower LM301 SSC P4 (ES) [Low & High, Runtimes]
LumaPower Lumacraft D-mini Digital SE [100%, 30%, 10%, Runtimes]
LumaPower M1-R [Low, High, Runtimes]
MicroFire K3500R Warrior III [Default, Runtimes]
MicroFire L500R Challenger [High, Low, Runtimes]
Mini Golden Cree [Default, Runtimes]
Mini Maglite LED 2AA [Default, Runtimes]
MXDL 1W [Default, Runtimes]
MXDL-style Cree [Default, Runtimes]
NiteCore D10 [100%, Runtimes]
NiteCore D10 Golden Dragon Plus [100%, Runtimes]
NiteCore D20 [100%, Runtimes]
NiteCore Defender Infinity [Max, Runtimes]
NiteCore Defender Infinity (ES) [Max, Runtimes]
NiteCore Defender Infinity Silver [Max, Runtimes]
NiteCore EX10 [100% using passive cooling (PC) & active cooling (AC), Runtimes]
NiteCore EX10 Golden Dragon Plus [100%, Runtimes]
NiteCore Extreme [Max, Runtimes]
NiteCore EZ AA [Low, High, Runtimes]
NovaTac EDC-120P [Max, Level 20, Level 18, Runtimes]
Olight M20 [High, Medium, Low, Runtimes]
Olight T10 Q5 [Level 1, 2 & 3, Runtimes]
Olight T10 Q5 (2008 Model) [Level 1, Level 2, Level 3, Runtimes]
Olight T15 [Level 1, 2 & 3, Runtimes]
Olight T15 Q5 (2008 Model) [Level 1, Level 2, Level 3, Runtimes]
Olight T20 Q5 [Level 1, Level 2, Level 3, Runtimes]
Olight T20-M [Level 2, Level 3, Runtimes]
Olight T20-T [Level 1, Level 2, Level 3, Runtimes]
Olight T25 Regular [Level 3, 4 & 5, Runtimes]
Olight T25 Tactical [Level 2 & 3, Runtimes]
Olight Titanium Infinitum [Max, Runtimes]
Pelican 7060 LED [Default, Runtimes]
Photon Freedom Micro [100%, Runtimes]
Pila GL2 6V Cree Q5 [Default, Runtimes]
Ra Twisty Ra-85-Tr [Low (white), High using passive cooling (PC) & active cooling (AC), Runtimes]
RaidFire Spear [High, Runtimes]
Regal WT1 [High, Low, Runtimes]
RexLight Rex2.0 [Low, Medium & High, Runtimes]
SolarForce E1 [Default, Runtimes]
SolarForce L2GS-R2 [Max, Runtimes]
SolarForce T700 [Level 8, 6, 4 & 2, Runtimes]
Spartanian II [Level 4 to 13, Level 3, Runtimes]
Streamlight Microstream [Default, Runtimes]
Streamlight Scorpion LED C4 [Default, Runtimes]
Streamlight Sidewinder [High, Med-High, Runtimes]
SureFire 6PD [Default, Runtimes]
SureFire E2L Outdoorsman [High, Runtimes]
SureFire L1 LumaMax [Low, High, Runtimes]
Tiablo A8 [Low, High, Runtimes]
Tiablo A9S [Low, High, Runtimes]
Tiablo A10 [Default (Single-Mode Switch), 100% (Multi-Mode Switch), 50% (Multi-Mode Switch), Runtimes]
Tiablo ACE [Default, Runtimes]
Tiablo MA6 [100%, 50%, 20%, Runtimes]
TR-C2 Cree 3.6V-9V 5 Mode [Low, Medium, High, Runtimes]
U2-style Clone [High & Low, Runtimes]
U2-style Eastward YJ [High, Runtimes]
UltraFire Alpha C1 Q2 [Default, Runtimes]
UltraFire C2 [Default, Runtimes]
UltraFire C2 MC-E [High, Low, Runtimes]
UltraFire C3 [Default, Runtimes]
UltraFire C3 5 Mode [Medium, Low, High, Runtimes]
UltraFire C5 [Default (Black is 1x16340, Blue is 1xCR123, White is 2xAA Eneloop), Runtimes]
UltraFire WF-500L Cree [Default, Runtimes]
UltraFire WF-502D [Turbo, Runtimes]
UltraFire WF-C6 [Default, Runtimes]
Uniq LGL [Default, Runtimes]
Wolf Eyes 6AX Sniper 4 Mode Cree P4 HO [100%, 20%, Runtimes]
Wolf Eyes 6MX Explorer Cree P4 HO [Default, Runtimes]
Wolf Eyes Angel-A 2 Mode [100%, Runtimes]
Wolf Eyes Angel-A 4 Mode [100%, 20%, Runtimes]
Wolf Eyes Angel-C 2 Mode [100%, Runtimes]
Wolf Eyes Boxer 10W/168R [Default, Runtimes]
Wolf Eyes Champion - X [Default, Runtimes]
Wolf Eyes D2AX Defender 4 Mode Cree Q5 HO [100%, 20%, Runtimes]
Wolf Eyes Fox-1X Cree Q5 HO [Default, Runtimes]
Wolf Eyes Storm Cree Q5 HO [100%, 20%, Runtimes]
ZebraLight H30-Q5 [Medium, High, Runtimes]
ZebraLight H50-Q5 [Medium, High, Runtimes]


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 6, 2009)

Good job collating everything in one place, Illum. :thumbsup:

I've noticed you've listed my reviews by thread title. Since I've actually done a lot more runtimes on lights that didn't get an individual review, you might want to link to my master list sorted by actual light, found here: 
http://www.sliderule.ca/flashlight.htm

To make it easier for you, you can just copy the HTML code on that page through a BB converter, and plop it right into your first post. I just tried it, and worked out well: 

*Aurora 1.5W 2AA (Nichia modded to Cree)* - see also Single-Stage 1AA Round-up Review
*DarkTort DT-E1.0 (Cree Q5)*
*DealExtreme Cree Projection (Cree Q2)* - see also  Thrower Round-up Review
*DealExtreme JYE Wide (SSC P4)*
*DealExtreme Simply Cree 1AA Single-stage (Cree)* - see also Single-Stage 1AA Round-up Review
*DealExtreme WF-600 (Cree)* - see also  Thrower Round-up Review
*DealExtreme X.1 (JetBeam Jet-I MK.II.X clone - Cree P4)*- see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part II
*DealExtreme X.V (Cree P4)*
*Dereelight C2H (Cree Q5)* - see also 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review
*Dereelight DBS V1 (Cree Q4 3SD pill)* - see also Thrower Round-up Review
*Dereelight DBS V2 (Cree R2 DI pill)* - see also Thrower Round-up Review
*EagleTac P10A2 (Cree Q5)* - see also 2xAA Round-up Review
*EagleTac P10C (Cree Q5)* - see also 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review
*Ese LZ2 (Cree Q5)*
*Fenix E20 (Cree Q2)* - see also 2xAA Round-up Review
*Fenix L0D-CE (Cree P4)*
*Fenix L1D (Rebel 100; Cree P4, Q2, Q5)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part III
*Fenix L1T V2 (Rebel 080)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part II
*Fenix L2D (Rebel 100; Cree P4, Q2, Q5)* - see also 2xAA Round-up Review
*Fenix LD20 (Cree Q5)* - see also 2xAA Round-up Review
*Fenix L2S (Luxeon I)*
*Fenix L2T V2 (Rebel 080)* - see also 2xAA Round-up Review
*Fenix P2D (Rebel 100; Cree P4, Q2, Q5)* - see also 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review
*Fenix T1 (Cree Q5)* - see also Thrower Round-up Review
*Fenix TK20 (Cree Q2-5A)* - see also 2xAA Round-up Review
*Horus FD-1.3 Titanium (Cree Q5)* - see also 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review
*ITP C6 and C6T (Cree Q5)*
*ITP C7 and C7T (Cree Q5)*
*ITP C8 and C8T (Cree Q5)*- see also 2xAA Round-up Review
*ITP C9 (Cree Q5)* - see also 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review
*JetBeam C-LE V1 (Cree)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part I
*JetBeam C-LE V1.2 (Cree)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part II
*JetBeam C-LE V2.0 (Cree Q2)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part III
*JetBeam Element E3 (Cree Q2)*
*JetBeam Element E3P (Cree Q5)*
*Jetbeam Jet-µ (SSC P4)*
*JetBeam Jet-I MK.II.X (Cree P4)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part I
*JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS (Cree Q5)*
*JetBeam Jet-I PRO (Cree R2)*
*JetBeam Jet-I PRO IBS V2.0 (Cree Q5)*
*JetBeam Jet-I PRO EX V2.0 (Cree Q5)* - see also 2xAA Round-up Review
*JetBeam Jet-II IBS PRO (Cree Q5)* - see also 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review
*JetBeam Jet-II PRO (Cree Q5)* - see also 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review
*JetBeam Jet-III IBS PRO (Cree Q5)* - see also  Thrower Round-up Review
*JetBeam Jet-III M - Military (Cree Q5)*
*JetBeam Jet-III PRO ST (Cree Q5)*
*KaiDomain 1AA Single-stage (Cree)* - see also Single-Stage 1AA Round-up Review
*KaiDomain 1AA 5-stage (Cree)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part II
*Liteflux LF1 (Luxeon III, modded to SSC P4)*
*LiteFlux LF3XT (Cree Q5)*
*Liteflux LF5 (SSC P4)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part III
*LiteFlux LF5XT (Cree R2)*
*Lumapower D-mini (Cree P4)*
*Lumapower D-mini Digital (Cree Q2)* - see also 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review
*Lumapower Connexion X2 (Cree Q5)*
*Lumapower Encore (Cree Q5)*
*Lumapower IncenDio (Cree Q5)* - see also 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review
*Lumapower LM31, aka LM-301 (SSC P4)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part III
*Lumapower MRV (Cree P4, Q2, Q5)* - see also Thrower Round-up Review
*Lumapower MVP (3X Cree Q5)*
*Lumapower MVP TurboForce (SSC P7)*
*MTE 1AA Single-stage (SSC P4)* - see also Single-Stage 1AA Round-up Review
*MTE 1AA 5-stage C2 (Cree P4)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part II
*MTE 1AA 5-stage Rebel (Rebel 0100)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part II
*MXDL 1W "ELLY" (Luxeon clone modded with Cree P4)* - see also Single-Stage 1AA Round-up Review
*MXDL 3W "Davida" (Luxeon clone modded with SSC P4)*
*NiteCore D10 (Cree Q5)*
*NiteCore D10 (Golden Dragon Plus - GDP)*
*NiteCore D20 (Cree Q5)* - see also 2xAA Round-up Review
*NiteCore Defender Infinity (Cree Q5)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part III
*NiteCore EX10 (Cree Q5)* - see also 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review
*NiteCore EX10 (Golden Dragon Plus - GDP)* - see also 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review
*NiteCore Extreme (Cree Q5)* - see also 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review
*Novatac 120P (SSC)* - see also 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review
*Olight T10 2008 Edition (Cree Q5)* - see also 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review
*Olight T15 2007 Edition (Cree Q5)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part III
*Olight T25 2008 Regular Edition (Cree Q5)* - see also 2xAA Round-up Review
*Olight M20 Warrior (Cree R2)*
*RaidFire Spear (Cree Q5)* - see also Thrower Round-up Review
*Regalight WT1 (Cree Q5)* - see also Thrower Round-up Review
*Regalight EDC (Cree Q5)*
*Rexlight 2.0 (Cree)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part I
*Rexlight 2.1 build 001 (Cree Q2)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part II
*Rexlight 2.1 build 002 (Cree Q2)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part III
*SmartFire V-68C (Cree Q5)* - see also Thrower Round-up Review
*Solarforce T7 (Cree Q5)*
*Spartanian II (Cree Q5)* - see also 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review
*Surefire E1B Backup (Cree)* - see also 1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review
*Tiablo A8 (Cree Q2)* - see also Thrower Round-up Review
*Tiablo A9S (Cree Q5)* - see also Thrower Round-up Review
*Ultrafire 601A (Luxeon clone modded with Edison Opto KLC8)* - see also Single-Stage 1AA Round-up Review
*Ultrafire C3 Multi-stage (Cree)*
*Ultrafire C3 Single-stage (Cree)* - see also Single-Stage 1AA Round-up Review
*VB-16, aka CPF multi-level (Luxeon III modded with SSC P4)*
*Zebralight H50 (Cree Q5)* - see also 1AA Round-up Review - Part III


----------



## Illum (Feb 14, 2009)

NightTime, selfbuilt, :wow:
good job keeping them together!  :twothumbs:

some new ones from BigWaffles

For the following ones I simply used BigWaffles links as they are hosted on photobucket also...for me to put them in thumbnails would require me to rehost them after saving them to my computer...Hopefully no one will complain of too much pictures as this goes 

Malkoff for the 4-6D Maglite [4D on Alkalines]






Malkoff M60 in a Surefire 6P running Primaries





compilation graph showing the Makloff M60 with the Surefire G3 - P90 and P91 Lamps.





New Selfbuilt reviews
[Selfbuilt] Lumapower Connexion X2 Review (1AA): BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.
[Selfbuilt]* ICON Rogue 1xAA Review: RUNTIMES, ANALYSIS, BEAMSHOTS and more!*


----------



## divine (Feb 20, 2009)

I have been looking, but unable to find a runtime graph for the E1L. Single mode or Dual mode. :shrug:


----------



## Illum (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree, and there are at least 5 request threads on it.
For one thing, the E1L simply do not get enough attention on the forum since there are quite a few other lights on the forum that costs less and can out perform it sometimes on size alone:candle:


----------



## scott (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow! I remember the days when there was the ol' CMG Infinity and--- that was it!


----------



## BigWaffles (Feb 24, 2009)

I've consolidated my graphs & data on this website here:

http://sites.google.com/site/bigwafflesruntimegraphs/

If anybody wants to know the equipment & measuring method I used, it is explained here: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2748859&postcount=10

I'll keep updating my thread and the above website with any new runtimes I do. Look for a 4D & 6D Maglite with a Malkoff on NiMHs in the near future.


C.P.T.


----------



## fisk-king (Mar 1, 2010)

Great info here :thanks:


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey break time is over. Get back to work!


----------



## Watts On (Oct 25, 2012)

I looked all over the site, but I can not find a runtime graph for the Maglite 3D LED, the one 
that has 131 lumens and 79 hours of runtime. If anyone has that info, could you please post it here?


----------



## SED (Nov 14, 2012)

Watts On said:


> I looked all over the site, but I can not find a runtime graph for the Maglite 3D LED, the one
> that has 131 lumens and 79 hours of runtime. If anyone has that info, could you please post it here?



My interest is stock and modified D-cell MagLites. I am compiling a spreadsheet of performance data for various stock and custom D MagLite builds operating on alkaline, NiMH, and Lithium cells. With all due respects to the Mag Instrument Company, I question their published 79-hour runtime of the 131-lumen model of the 3D LED.

Here's why: The runtime for this light is way outside the pattern of data I have collected for the other lights. So I investigated a little further. This is a limited investigation, as I have neither the time nor the equipment to generate runtime curves.

Here is what I did, and what I found:

I measured the tailcap current of the 3D LED 131-lumen light I have, with new alkaline D cells installed, using a Fluke 75 multimeter. Tailcap current was 0.60 amperes initially, stabilizing at 0.55 amperes after about a minute. 0.55 amperes for 79 hours works out to 43 ampere-hours. Consulting performance charts published by Duracell company for their Coppertop - the cells I used for this test - I find that ampere-hour capacity for this cell peaks at about 14 ampere-hours at a .25 ampere rate. At 0.55 amperes, the capacity is about 12 ampere-hours. I am using the discharge-to-1.0-volts curve. Discharging to a lower voltage, e.g., 0.8 volts, will stretch this a little, but not to 43 ampere-hours. Also, I suspect that as the cell voltages drop, the LED driver will pull more current to compensate, which would decrease the runtime somewhat.

Using the Duracell curves, I estimate 12 AH effective cell capacity, and about 19 hours runtime at .55 amperes, for this light.

Perhaps there was a transcription error when the tests were run, and 19 was read as 79??? Just a thought.

The 3D LED MagLite is a good light. It would be worth the time of someone who is so equipped, to verify, modify, or refute my findings.

Regards.


----------

